# Has anyone gotten galleon/javahmo to run on a NAS like the Kuro Box?



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

Is there a version of Tivo Server software that has been gotten to run on a NAS solution? I understand that Buffalo linkstation has an open source counterpart called the Kuro Box, and I am wondering if someone might have gotten JavaHMO or Galleon to run on it? If not are there other solutions out there? I am willing to try to hack at it myself, but am a novice in this respect, so finding a mentor or forum would be a big help. Any ideas or suggestions in this area are welcomed.
Thanks,
Mark, curious on how to dump my 250W computer for serving photos and music


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Not a specific answer to your NAS query, but I use an old laptop running Linux to serve up music, photos, and TTG using JavaHMO (and now Galleon). The laptop uses very little power and is nice and quiet.


----------



## jacques (Jun 2, 2000)

This might get you a starting point... Installing SlimServer on a Linkstation . I'm pretty sure that the Slimserver software is done in java also. I have the software running on a Windows server, but haven't yet tried it on my linux server. But thanks for the mention of the kuro, I'll have to look it up, might be easier than hacking the linkstation, and might actually be supported/condoned by the manufacturer.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

jacques said:


> This might get you a starting point... Installing SlimServer on a Linkstation . I'm pretty sure that the Slimserver software is done in java also. I have the software running on a Windows server, but haven't yet tried it on my linux server. But thanks for the mention of the kuro, I'll have to look it up, might be easier than hacking the linkstation, and might actually be supported/condoned by the manufacturer.


Thanks, that is a great starting point. I was told about the Kuro box by a Buffalo Tech engineer, it is the open source version of the Linkstation and they do condone hacking it, they even provide all the source code. They pointed me at www.revogear.com as the site to learn about it.

Mark, thinking this may be a fun way to go


----------



## chip_r (Apr 27, 2006)

CuriousMark,

I was able to get Galleon running on a Kuro-Box/HG. It's running Debian Linux and Java to support Galleon. Currently I'm only using it as a video server for .tivo files (Galleon ToGo/GoBack). I have no need for the photo and music features. I just tossed in a spare 200GB drive I had. It's not too shabby of a server at 17 watts.

It is slightly more sluggish for serving the menus to my Tivo boxes than a PC running Galleon (it takes about 2-3 seconds for a file listing) but it's very usable. I'm using a wired network connection and transfer speeds are near real-time. 

BTW, it also runs Samba for NAS support to a PC.

chip_r


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

Due to sloth and a good working NAS setup using Alan's Mac Friendly Image, I have done little or nothing more on this. Thanks for the pioneering work. Have you posted a howto in the Kurobox wiki? It sounds like it would make a nice article under the Debian project to me. I think I would try to put it on Sylver's image which is more of a stock NAS than raw debian is. I look forward to any guidance you can share.

CuriousMark


----------



## chip_r (Apr 27, 2006)

I haven't posted anything on the Kurobox wiki but I'll likely do so in a couple of days. It's been a busy week. Actually thanks for your original post. That's what got me started down this path. I also hated using a 250W room heater to run Galleon.

chip_r


----------



## chip_r (Apr 27, 2006)

CuriousMark,

Check out the kurobox wiki under Project Debian. I've updated the wiki with instructions for running Galleon on the Kurobox.

Hope this helps!

chip_r


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

chip_r said:


> CuriousMark,
> 
> Check out the kurobox wiki under Project Debian. I've updated the wiki with instructions for running Galleon on the Kurobox.
> 
> ...


You Da Man!!! :up: :up: :up: 
Thanks.

CuriousMark


----------



## brunson (Apr 26, 2005)

CuriousMark,

SlimServer is written in Perl. Possibly the only implementation more hideous than Java. 

My $.02


----------

